# New from South Carolina



## midlandstorms (May 21, 2012)

Hi all, I am new here. I am in South Carolina and recently became the proud owner of two wonderful Tennessee Walking Horses. It has always been my life long dream to look out my kitchen window and see horses in the back yard and now that dream has come true. My mare is a gorgeous sorrel, 15 years old and 15.2 hands. The gelding is black, 13 years old, 15.2 hands and built like a tank. Both of them are in your pocket lap puppies. The love my family as much as we love them. I think in some ways rescues make the best "pets". Anyway I am thrilled I found this group and am even more thrilled to have a place where my love for horses is shared. Thank you for allowing me to join.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Got any pics of your horses to share with us?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi nice to meet you 
have fun


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome!!! Im right next to you in NC!


----------



## midlandstorms (May 21, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I will get some pics of my babies and load them soon. I can't wait for you to meet them. 

Lacy


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Lacy. What part of SC are you in? I'm in the upstate in the Greenville/Anderson area


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome! I'm also from SC!


----------



## midlandstorms (May 21, 2012)

I'm in Sumter. Not far from you two.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey and welcome to the forum from another neighbor in NC


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

We all need to meet at Fant's grove (Clemson trails) one day for a trail ride!! Who's in for it?


----------

